# Changement de police dans messagerie



## dede47 (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais modifier les caractères de la police standard de mail orange par une police plus sympa et ce dès l'ouverture . Je dispose d'un mac osx léopard. J'ai réussi à augmenter la taille des caractères en permanence mais je sèche pour le reste.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2009)

Mail/preferences/ polices


----------



## dede47 (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci Pascalformac bonne journée.


----------



## Vladimok (31 Décembre 2009)

J'ai probablement mal cherché, mais comment peut-on changer la couleur et le style de police de caractère lors de la rédaction d'un mail, mais de façon permanente.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

reponse en #2


----------



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> reponse en #2



Alors là, je dois louper un truc, ca ne marche pas !

Je voudrais par exemple:

A chaque nouvelle création d'un mail et de façon automatique, la police de caractère soit de l'Arial en 16pts, rouge par exemple.

ou en passant par la création d'un modèle, cela serait pas également.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2010)

voir dans les Mail--> préférences de mail puis sous "Polices et couleurs"   (barre de menu)


----------

